# en être où / en être là / en être au dessert



## yannrod

Bonjour !!

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quelle est la fonction du pronom ''en'' dans la question suivante : Où EN es-tu de tes révisions ? Que remplace ce "en" dans cette phrase ? Je n'en comprends pas le sens.

Alguien podría decirme cuál es la función del pronombre ''en'' en la siguiente pregunta : Où EN es-tu de tes révisions ?. ¿ Qué reemplaza este ''en'' en esta pregunta ? No entiendo el sentido del mismo.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Paquita

Diría que "en être à ..." es expresión hecha con el sentido de "haber llegado hasta". El "pronombre" , para mí, es adverbio que indica "ubicación" . No te olvides de que tiene los dos sentidos ...ve aquí 1 y 2 
=> ¿ hasta qué punto de tus repasos has llegado ?


----------



## yannrod

Bonjour !!!

Bueno, ante todo quiero agradecerte por haber respondido a mi ''post''. Francamente, esta expresión me comenzaba a atormentar, no le encontraba sentido...
Ahora bien, una última preguntita... ¿ cuál de estas respuestas te parece que es la más correcta ? :

1- J'en suis à 50% de mes révisions.
2- J'en suis à 50%.

Desde ya muchísimas gracias


----------



## poupounette

Yo diría más bien ¿Por dónde vas con el repaso? o, simplemente, ¿Hasta dónde has estudiado? Los repasos, personalmente no me suena mucho


----------



## Paquita

Yo diría :
mes révisions, j'en suis à la moitié ...
mais :
je suis arrivé(e) à la moitié de mes révisions


----------



## yannrod

Bonjour !!!

Sí, tenés razón Poupounette, el repaso hace alusión a que ya has estudiado y sólo das una lectura ligera para ver si olvidaste algo, sobre todo algún detalle ''olvidable'', por ejemplo una cifra o une fecha.
Por mi parte, yo diría lo que siempre escucho en el ambiente universitario argentino:
¿ Qué tal vas con el estudio ? o ¿ vas a llegar con los temas ?
Quizás son expresiones que están medio descolgadas con respecto a la pregunta en francés, pero tienen la misma esencia.. se formulan para saber hasta dónde has llegado con el temario y si vas a llegar a completarlo para dar un buen examen.

Gracias por tu respuesta !!


----------



## yannrod

Bonjour !!!

Muchísimas gracias Paquita. Gracias a vos, comprendo esta expresión y sé cuándo usarla.
Te lo agradezco infinitamente.

¡ Besos, suerte !


----------



## chupi

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver la traduction de cette phrase:
*"Vous en ètes où"*.
Il s'agit d'une équipe qui travaille sur un projet, et le chef passe de temps en temps pour savoir où ils en sont dans leur travail.

Qué habéis hecho ya me parait un peu trop plat... si vous avez d'autres suggestions. Merci d'avance.

Hola,

No encuentro la traduccion de esta frase:
*"Vous en ètes où"*.
Se trata de un equipo que trabaja sobre un proyecto y cuyo jefe pasa de vez en cuando para saber lo que han hecho ya para el proyecto.

Qué habéis hecho me parece un poco chungo... si alguien tiene mas sugestiones. gracias de antemano.

Chupi.


----------



## lpfr

On peut, peut-être, le traduire par "¿Cual es el estado de avance?".


----------



## chupi

Merci ipfr, mais je suis en train de sous-titrer un film, et du coup ça va être un tout petit peu long... si tu connais une expression plus courte...

J'attend aussi d'autres suggestions de natifs...

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Chupi:

Más cortito:

¿Cómo va / anda?
¿En qué punto está?
¿Qué tal el proyecto'
¿Por dónde va?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Más:

¿Cómo va esto?
¿Por dónde váis / vamos?
¿Qué?, ¿avanza esto?
¿Dónde estáis / estamos?
¿Qué?, ¿cómo está / sigue esto?


----------



## chupi

Merci beaucoup.

Je pense que Por donde vais convient parfaitement.


----------



## palanqueta

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos: podrían decirme que significa exactamente "en etre là" en la oración siguiente "Si on avait économisé le pétrole, on n'en serait pas là!" Entiendo la oración, pero les agradecería si me pudieran explicar lo que "EN" remplaza. Mil Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Es expresión hecha, no te puedo decir a qué corresponde este "en"..

Puedes encontrar varios ejemplos de su uso aquí:

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/être

Te pongo dos citas, pero encontrarás otras si quieres profundizar el tema...



> Pour marquer un moment ou une étape dans le déroulement ou l'évolution de quelque chose] _Où en êtes-vous? voilà où nous en sommes; j'en suis au début; j'en suis là; nous (en) étions au dessert quand il est arrivé; il en est à son cinquième verre de vin._ _Je voudrais bien savoir aussi où vous en _*êtes *_de vos travaux. _


 


> Autres _expr. usuelles._ _Si on m'avait écouté, on n'en serait pas là_ (fam.); _Dieu merci, nous n'en sommes pas là; tout le monde en est là;_


 
Un sinónimo = on n'en serait pas arrivé(s) là !

edit:
Pienso que es un "en" sin valor gramatical como en "s'en aller"


----------



## palanqueta

Mil Gracias Paquita, como siempre tus respuestas son precisas y acertadas.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Bonjour!
J'ai lu un texte adapté au français facile, Voyage au centre de la terre (Jules Verne). Il y a une expressión que je ne comprends pas. J'écris le texte antérieur et suivant:

J'attend quelques instants mais le professeur ne vient pas. C'est la première fois qu'il manque au dîner. Et quel dîner, cependant!
*J'en suis au dessert *lorsque mon oncle m'appelle. Je vais aussitôt dans son bureau.

Ma traduction:

Espero algunos instantes pero el profesor no viene. Es la primera vez que falta a la cena. Y qué cena, sin embargo!
*Voy por el postre? Todavía estoy en el postre? *cuando mi tío me llama. Voy enseguida a su escritorio.

Le pronom 'en' ici c'est absolument obscur pour moi!


----------



## Nircolartor

Buen día, me gustaría saber que significa la frase "J'en étais où?", específicamente la partícula "en", a qué hacer referencia. El contexto es el que sigue, una mujer esta contando y algo hace que se distraiga, antes de volver a contar ella se pregunta a sí misma "j'en étais où?", como queriendo decir "¿dónde me quede?"

Mil gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nircolartor said:


> Buen día, me gustaría saber que significa la frase "J'en étais où?", específicamente la partícula "en", a qué hacer referencia. El contexto es el que sigue, una mujer esta contando y algo hace que se distraiga, antes de volver a contar ella se pregunta a sí misma "j'en étais où?", como queriendo decir "¿dónde me quede?"


También se puede traducir por "¿por dónde iba?".

Se supone que, por lo general, ese *en *representa algo que lo antecede. En tu caso, lo que antecede es la acción de contar y, por lo tanto, el punto en el que se detuvo esa acción.


----------



## Luluberta

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos

Estoy leyendo un texto sobre el tráfico de drogas en donde uno de los personajes le pregunta a su proveedor por cocaína

la cocaïne, t'en es où?

No entiendo bien la expresión t'en es oú. ¿Cómo podría traducirla?

Gracias


----------

